# Looking for TinyCAD schematic files



## ARti (Oct 27, 2008)

Does anyone have schematic files that they're willing to share? I'm toying with TinyCAD to document the specifics of my vehicle (BMW318ti) and how the eV portions blend in with the factory wiring. I'm open to other tools besides TinyCAD, but it was open source and seems to be fairly simplistic to work with.

I'm looking for diagrams from any type of eV, not just Bimmers...anything would be a head start.

Thanks,
Phillip


----------

